# Assembly Language(TASM)



## newkidtopc (Jul 24, 2002)

Hello everybody,
I am trying to program using assembly language.
I have TurboC which has got assembler TASM.
Now at college we follow the following steps
1)Assemble using TASM(ie TASM program_name.asm)
2)Link using TLINK(ie tlink program_name.obj)
3)Execute using TD(ie td program_name.exe)
I am able to do the first 2 steps at home with turboc's TASM
However there is no file named TD.
Could someone explain how do i execute assembly programs using TurboC?
Thanks in advance.


----------

